# Disneyland Paris Campite



## 98300 (Mar 23, 2006)

Advice needed. I have booked a ferry crossing (aug 17th out. back 23rd aug) and now need to find a campsite. We are going to Disneyland Paris and need a site within driving distance. We are taking 2 children with us (age 10 and 13) so a site with pool etc would make it easier all round. Any recommendations would be appreciated.
Thanks
Roger


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi rogerpop you can stay in disney's car park overnight, plenty of others do, if your interested I will dig out the post about this.

Olley


----------



## 98300 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Olley if it was just me and mrs thats where i would overnight but with 2 kids i am looking for a site, pool, bar etc.
Thanks
Roger


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi roger, after a day at disney, a bar to drown yourself in and a pool to ??????? them in. :lol: :lol: 

Makes sense to me.

Olley


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

try Camping la Croix du Vieux Pont Berny Riviere between Compiegne and Soissons. Not a very nice area but compensated by being a huge site with everything you want with kids. It is about 75 mins to Disney but they run a coach everyday for 32 euros incl. entry.

Another is Camping International de Jablines.at Meaux. This is a nice site in a leisure park. There is no pool but is next to a lake with a beach. Great for sailing canoeing wind surfing and there is a water ski lake. There is a bus outside that goes to Diney about 25 mins away. It is very popular with young Parissians.

The nearest one is Camping les Etangs Fleuris at Touquin. It is a smaller site but does have a pool and bar. Having said that it is not very exciting


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi there.

We went to Eurodisney last October with 2 kids (9 and 7) 

We have stayed at Quatre Vents (Fontenay Tresigny) they have a pool etc.

I would advise staying at Eurodisney for at least one night. The kids (and you) will be well cream crackered after a day at Disney. You will be pleased youdo not have to drive any where. It is a special advantage if you have a 2 day pass at Disney. 

We only had a 1 day pass at Eurodisney - but stayed 2 nights at the aire. On the 2nd day we left the motorhome in the car park and caught the metro in to Paris for the day. Managed a boat trip in the seine, a trip up La tour eiffel and a prtrait on Montmartre. By the time we got back to disney we were once again knackered and just crashed out for the night.


----------



## 97649 (Feb 11, 2006)

I stayed at the aforementioned Jablines site in July last year. There were eight of us four adults and two boys of 10 and a girl of eight, we had a fabulous time and the lake is lovely. We bought our tickets for Disney in reception and thesite is only a short distance from there.


When you first approach it it looks a bit like a military camp but once inside its fine.


----------



## 97363 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi all we stayed at the site at touquin which even though it is small it does have a very pleasant bar and a pool for the kids.The bar also doubles as a small shop and there is fresh bread every morning.There are also 3 lakes on the site for fishing(Carp to 40lbs)they are only small but great for a couple of hours relaxation.We will be staying there again for about a week this summer,but staying in the disney car park at least 1 night.


----------



## 97363 (Jan 21, 2006)

I forgot to mention the above site also has a large trailer selling Take away food during the summer months.It has quite a varied menu and saves you cooking.


----------



## 98300 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the good advice. It makes sense to stay overnight at least one night at disneyland as suggested. (anymore info on over night staying at disney appreciated) Will have a look on internet at sites suggested.
Where is best place to purchase admission tickets?
Please keep advice coming as its my first trip abroad.
Regards
Roger


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Roger,

Having just returned from a visit I've been looking for a forum to hang my experiences on, your request opened the door! I would add just one observation; avoid the French school holidays, our visit covered two weeks and during the second week when the French children were on holiday both the site and the park were more crowded. In contrast there were no queues for rides during the first week. (the timing of our visit was determined by the grandchildrens Easter break) 



Disclaimer;
I consider a tale to be more enthralling if it contains “warts an‘ all” , however we did, in fact, have a wonderful holiday, once across La Manche Bessie stiffened her upper lip and behaved impeccably. Even the usual arguments arising from the inevitable proximity of myself and Mrs. Steptoe ( we normally don’t meet much as she works nights ) were tempered by the grandchildren now being old enough to take sides with comments of varying helpfulness.

After watching the finish of the very exciting Australian Grand Prix we started on the journey to Disneyworld. Near Great Fransham, about twelve miles from home, there was a Great Banging on the roof, I decided that this must be the (lowered) satellite dish being caught by the strong winds. As I have never yet managed to receive a satellite signal, the only purpose of the dish being to support the included TV antenna, I returned home, threw the b…..y thing overboard, ( one of the very few heavy showers of rain that day fell whilst I was on the roof ) and put the (new) status aerial in the locker, and started out again, putting the rather tired feel of the brakes down to the full loading ( I had been to the weighbridge two days previously to find I was 100Kg over, this before my three passengers and their clothes were boarded…quite a lot was jettisoned as well as the sat dish but suspected I was still OTT….apparently, if stopped, the gendarmes allow a 5-10% margin then insist you abandon the excess gear at the roadside)

We spent a pleasant enough night at Maidstone Services from where it was possible to watch the Eurostars as well as local trains pass by, Monday morning while my passengers used the facilities I performed the usual checks; water, oil, brake fluid, BRAKE FLUID, WHAT THE ****?, a quick glance underneath found most of it on the nearside wishbone, one of the pipes having rusted through. 

I broke the news to the family on their return as gently as I could, with varying reactions, mostly tears and disappointment but grandson, 13 years old but coming on for 19, picks this moment to inform me that it is not possible for steel to rust ( apparently only iron can do this ) but that it has corroded. I made tea, thought uncomplimentary thoughts about Fiats for some time, very briefly considered purchasing a can of brake fluid from the garage and carrying on, then phoned the extended warranty folks; they gleefully said “Ah, corrosion, sorry sir, not covered! “; the breakdown man was much more helpful but even he couldn’t find a local garage which could take the van before Wednesday, so eventually I got a lift back home to Norfolk on the back of a lorry, arriving early afternoon.

Thank heavens, the bleed nipple and unions were not seized, so rushed out and purchased a 88p connector from the local motor factors just before they closed, then cut the pipe back to a sound, but fairly inaccessible straight section. I am no stranger to the flaring tool, even so it was a struggle on the steel pipes, however on the third go I got a satisfactory end, job done by early evening.( during the process I was blessed by the second shower of rain we’d experienced that day ) To say I am mortified is an understatement, the old Talbot’s chassis was relatively rust free after 17 years, these pipes are plastic coated steel, presumably the corrosion had occurred under the plastic, on quickly checking the condition of the others I noticed one of the offside pipes had already been replaced! 

Next morning at 9am I rebooked the missed ferry crossing, however as I had got my very cheap booking in ‘under the wire’, P&O and the booking agents took the opportunity to levy a huge administration fee to bring it up to an economic level for them, £55 on the original £48! 

In contrast the restarted journey went very well apart from the moment, whilst overnighting in the Calais Aire, that I realised I had forgotten a GB sticker. The grandchildren promptly went into competitive mode to hand draw their best creations for me to use, so, diplomatically, I stuck them both on.
Despite this precaution, at one point on the A1, the gaps between the bike frames were suddenly filled with blue flashing lights. I promptly pulled over, as you do, the gendarmes stopped their van in front of me, “ probleme, Monsieur?” , “ non, non!” , “OK, parking deux kilometre”. I duly followed them to the next service area mentally compiling a list of items to jettison, but mercifully they were nowhere to be seen, so after waiting a while we carried on somewhat puzzled about the whole incident. 

Euro Disney seemed uncannily familiar, despite it being our first visit ever. Following some very useful advice gleaned from this forum we purchased ‘annual passporte’ fantasy tickets at a cost of 129 euros pp. These include parking, strictly speaking it should be daily parking, however there was no problem in obtaining the overnighting pass, normally this would be 20 euros per night for a motorhome. These cheaper tickets restrict access to the parks on about 30 of the busiest days of the year, but judging by the off-season crowds, Disneyworld would not be the best venue on those days in any case.

Though it was a large initial outlay, there was the advantage that there was no pressure to cram in all the rides in one or two days, we spread the visit over four, returning to the van for leisurely lunch breaks. We then travelled into Paris from the Park’s railway station, given more time and inclination, it would also have been possible to travel further afield via the TGV lines. The ‘Paris Visite’ card was undoubtedly the most economical way to tour round the city, prices varying according to zones covered and duration of card.

I did wonder, in fact, if it would be possible to stay on the motorhome parking area for a much longer duration on the strength of the annual passport. We stayed for 7 days on site so our pass was marked as valid for every day in the week with an expiry date of 6th April 2007, this is all that is checked by the security patrol. I guess if one was sensible and didn’t draw attention, it would be possible to stay as long as one wanted. Eurodisney naturally don’t provide an onsite shop but there is a shopping centre including a supermarket at Val d’ Europe, some 2 ½ km away with easy safe access by bike or train. The downside is the very basic facilities, so it would be best to treat it as an Aire. There are obviously no hook-ups and whilst campers are welcome to use the coach driver’s rest rooms, water points, and dumping facilities, these can get very stretched at busy periods. I learnt from a reliable source that there are only five showers and four toilet cubicles in the ladies compared to nine and seven plus umpteen urinals in the gents. Presumably this reflects the gender imbalance in the coach driving profession, but what they thought of all the motorhoming folk using their loos I can only imagine. 

The brake problem was something of a reality check having never had such a failure before. I usually make a habit of checking the brake system on all my newly acquired vehicles; I neglected to do so in this case due to the low mileage, (36,000) relative newness, ( my 47 year old Rover still has most of its original steel pipes ) and that the van was supplied with a fresh MOT. It just goes to show that you should never take anything for granted, it is fortunate that I do make a habit of regular checks and discovered the fault just before the level dropped below the minimum.

As non-corroding pipe has been available ever since I have been maintaining cars, and is always used for repairs, it is surprising that manufacturers are still able to fit steel pipework from new. If I am ever fortunate enough to be able to purchase a new van it is certainly something which will I will investigate on my choice of base vehicle.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

We also stayed in the car park. It was about ten years ago and in true motorhoming style we turned up at the entrance to Eurodisney at 7pm asking if they knew of a campsite (did not have MHF to ask then). 

The swedish girl on reception invited us to stay in the car park - it was then either £11 for twenty four hours or £6 for ten. We paid the £11 and entered Eurodisney. We found we were parked not a short drive from the entrance but a short walk - two minutes. 

The car park had showers and toilets and another 300-400 motorhomes. Parking at Eurodisney added to the childrens enjoyment of their visit and a gentle stroll to the main entrance meant they were some of the first to enter - and leave.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Rodger,
More info on staying at the car park and a way to make it cost effective in more detail in this post from last year. Unsure if this info is still valid, hopefully it is as we plan to go back this year with the kids a take out another annual pass - has anyone been recently and know if this is still the case?

Regards
Paul

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5024.html&highlight=


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

My post was more a general account of my experiences rather than a specific reply to Roger.

To answer his query regarding tickets, the information regarding pricing of passes can be found on the Disneyworld website; however the 'annual passporte' details are only listed on the French page.

Tickets are purchased by queuing up ( something which has to be got used to :roll: ) at the ticket booths inside the main entrance building, you then get access by feeding them into underground type ticket machines.

As we knew we wanted the 'annual passportes' we paid for them at the 'Guest Relations' office at the bottom of the courtyard at the right hand side of the main entrance building. We were issued with temporary entrance tickets and went to the 'Annual Passporte' office on the right of the Fairy Castle to be proccessed and issued with the proper passes. It is also possible to upgrade the one day to annual passes here. In either instance be sure to specify that you require parking, the cheaper ones are really meant for those arriving by public transport.

It is all a matter of preference I know, but I did appreciate being able to just stroll back to my accommodation rather than have to drive off with everyone else in search of the campsite. After a day on the park the grand children were quite content to sit and watch a DVD but there is a small patch of grass outside the facilities block where some played ball games on.

In fact I found it interesting to be parked amongst so many motorhomes some of which I had never heard of before; one very nice looking monocoque bodied overcab was branded 'Airsistem Jet' (sic), anyone heard of this?


----------



## 98300 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all this info. The link is useful, it gives me a better idea of best way to go about things
I think i will book a campsite for full period but will almost certainly stay over in disney motorhome area (car park) at least one night.
All i need to do now is have a look on web at all the sites that have been recommended and get one booked.
Looking forward to being able to sit out with a cold beer after a long drive, while hopefully, someone else gets the barbie going.
Your advice and help much appreciated
Roger


----------

